

Rails 3.0.0.beta - mrduncan
http://github.com/rails/rails/commit/79817aa9e7fa7c207868ca56ca8bbd0ee5303d81

======
timmorgan
Just a single commit wherein DHH changes all the version numbers from 3.0.pre
to 3.0.0.beta (curious, what's with the extra zero all of a sudden, or rather
lack of it prior?).

Isn't that what releasing open source software is all about? I recall my
astonishment recently when tagging 1.0 of my project on GitHub and making a
blog post about it caused some actual excitement from people. Amazing to me
was that the code hadn't changed dramatically for weeks; bumping the version
number was the only real significant difference.

I think I understand the excitement of finally seeing a project "done," yet
still it feels a little odd when you're the project owner and calling
something "done" can be more like a fleeting feeling rather than an absolute.

~~~
oomkiller
Its mainly the idea that one of the creator's says it's ready for "beta"
usage, instead of "edgy", that drives crazes like this.

------
SlyShy
It's a shame Github is down right now, or I'd be playing with this already.

~~~
sailormoon
A lot of downtime lately.

~~~
LargeWu
Indeed. Their service seems to have gotten worse since their move to
Rackspace. I mean, I know they were sort of outgrowing EngineYard, and it
wasn't the right platform for them technically, but it was still better than
its been since the move.

~~~
oomkiller
I disagree, did you even use Github much before the move? I have a bunch of
private repos and the new arch/hosting is much faster than the EY version was.
As far as stability goes, a new arch means new code, which means new bugs.
Give them a break.

~~~
oscardelben
Ok, but we paid them. Look here: <http://twitter.com/github> They really have
problems nearly every day lately.

I prefer to download a repo a bit slower than not at all.

~~~
pjhyett
The last few days we were hit with a couple of issues, but prior to that the
site was fairly solid for a number of months. There really is no comparison to
our uptime on Rackspace compared to what it was on EY.

That said, we've hired additional people to mitigate the issues we've seen
recently and we'll continue to make sure it stays up. If it's any consolation,
the backend team hasn't slept much these past few nights trying to bring the
site back up as quickly as possible.

Thanks for sticking around!

~~~
oscardelben
Glad you are listening. I hope you can fix these issues so everyone's happy.

------
antileet
For a framework that prides itself on the "Don't repeat yourself" principle, a
single version number bump required repetition 22 times :)

Of course, this is all in the build-files and the gem specifications, so it's
understandable.

~~~
mpk
From the comments,

    
    
        You shouldn't be surprised, action mailer, active support, active record, 
        action pack, active resource and rails itself are all separate gems.
        If they are separate gems, they each need their version numbers.

------
bradfordw
I would go check it out, but...(see upstream articles) _sigh_

